# Another Mix from me



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Found this one recorded from a radio show I did in 2007

Its on a 90's house music theme.

radio set 22 dec 2007.mp3 - 73.77MB

http://www.zshare.net/audio/678120538d95e2d6/

Old school stylee, mixed using a pair of 1200's and a scratch mixer. It was a one take non mixed down effort so please dont kill me over levels or the odd clang :thumb:


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

at the end of the day; you can't beat a bit of vinyl spinning on a set of technics! still miss those old skool daze ya know!


----------

